# Complex Music-Synced Lightshows on LED Strips, Automatically



## Lighteng (Apr 18, 2016)

There's an all new LED controller on Kickstarter that creates music synchronized lightshows automatically and operates entirely on it'sown. It plugs directly into WS2812B LED strips and uses audio from a 3.5mm port from line-in or a mic. It's great for making all kinds of custom light installations.
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1777925564/vivi-music-led-controller


----------

